# Ever use brush to clean bore? Plastic buildup?



## Bangarang (Oct 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone regularly also uses a bore brush during cleaning besides just patches on a jag?

I'm also wondering if sabots leave a plastic residue in the grooves that builds up over time?


----------



## Mibuckhunter (Nov 19, 2010)

Ya I have a couple of Austin & Halleck 420's that I shoot about 100 rds a month threw with Blackhorn 209 & Dead Center bullets. About every other month I will clean with a nylon brush wrapped in 0000 steel wool. Haven't really noticed any plastic build up in them but it is more of an insurance policy for me. My rifle's will shoot 1.5" @ 100yds all day.


----------

